# Tank cleaning whip?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a tank cleaning whip I could rent or borrow to use on one of my tanks? I have a tank that has passed hydro but it’s a little dirty inside. I’d like to hit it with the cleaning whip before I put the rebuilt valve back in.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Put a bunch of clean nuts and bolts in it and roll it back and forth with your son.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I know you can purchase a cleaning whip for Black tanks on RVs pretty cheap at just about any camping store.
Mine has a built in one.
Not sure if this will work for your tank or not..
Just a suggestion


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I know you can purchase a cleaning whip for Black tanks on RVs pretty cheap at just about any camping store.
> Mine has a built in one.
> Not sure if this will work for your tank or not..
> Just a suggestion


He is talking about SCUBA tanks. 
3000 psi. With about a 1 inch hole in top.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm a dumbass


----------

